# Quelli belli, da lasciare il segno



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

Obviously:

[video=youtube;g3rr2UtwFyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3rr2UtwFyU&feature=related[/video]

and

[video=youtube;JEKWo_j0azg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEKWo_j0azg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

and obviously:

[video=youtube;QvoKT481EmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvoKT481EmU[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;lDbSbOsoRnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDbSbOsoRnY[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;5sQhTVz5IjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sQhTVz5IjQ[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;u5pfU3Sd3Aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5pfU3Sd3Aw[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

CAPOLAVORO ASSOLUTO:

[video=youtube;qo5jJpHtI1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo5jJpHtI1Y[/video]


----------



## kay76 (28 Ottobre 2011)

Li adoro tutti, dal primo all'ultimo e ciclicamente me li riguardo!!!!!

Ciao Quintina!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;0AIbZDBC8tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AIbZDBC8tk[/video]

altro capolavoro assoluto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Li adoro tutti, dal primo all'ultimo e ciclicamente me li riguardo!!!!!
> 
> Ciao Quintina!


ciao Kay, brava! Ottimi gusti!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;QiZvG_jcX0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiZvG_jcX0g[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;ilJ_ROLClZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilJ_ROLClZQ[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;fB_8VCwXydM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB_8VCwXydM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;jF6MtWVZS8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF6MtWVZS8k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

questo film è meraviglioso!

[video=youtube;lnSgSe2GzDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnSgSe2GzDc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

a proposito di tradimento...

[video=youtube;QlyqGmPXgBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlyqGmPXgBI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Tutti belli quelli di Quintina.

Io per ora ci metto questo [video=youtube;BOnEsuPiUiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOnEsuPiUiE[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (28 Ottobre 2011)

Questa è poesia  Come dice uno dei commentatori del video su Youtube, questo è uno dei più grandi dilemmi dell'Universo maschile, racchiuso in 4 minuti di poesia: meglio la pastarella o la figa ?

[video=youtube;yQU8D2HdJzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQU8D2HdJzc[/video]


----------



## kay76 (28 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> [video=youtube;ilJ_ROLClZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilJ_ROLClZQ[/video]


ma che te lo dico a fare????? fantastico


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;YvLvLmzYUwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvLvLmzYUwg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Li adoro tutti, dal primo all'ultimo e ciclicamente me li riguardo!!!!!
> 
> Ciao Quintina!


Quintina dai mettimoli in italiano...dai su...
Ma quanto io sono come Joe Pesci nella vita reale eh?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;9U7keH95RX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U7keH95RX4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;F39e_7sXTDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F39e_7sXTDc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;QWHfv30zRxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWHfv30zRxw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;hog2mntptRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hog2mntptRQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;Ak4VleaU32s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak4VleaU32s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

Ma questo io lo adoro in maniera assoluta...


[video=youtube;loJjTc5F6Xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loJjTc5F6Xk[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;EB4PmbfG4bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB4PmbfG4bw[/video]



(in italiano non l'ho trovato)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;eMWu6i7l5ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMWu6i7l5ec[/video]


e..... in italiano 

[video=youtube;jXVZkSb83Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXVZkSb83Ho[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;0a-E4Q9CHSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a-E4Q9CHSk[/video]


(no italiano, sorry Conte)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;muc7xqdHudI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muc7xqdHudI[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Ottobre 2011)

Ho appena saputo che nel nuovo Spiderman non c'è Tobey McGuire  




Per me Spiderman sarà sempre lui!


AMMMMMORE MIO!!!


[video=youtube;EQdOOTQnuvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQdOOTQnuvk[/video]


[video=youtube;bpgrOgypc9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpgrOgypc9g[/video]


[video=youtube;PCmMLfXdURs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCmMLfXdURs[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;xxX02-KdsXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxX02-KdsXM[/video]


italiano:

[video=youtube;O3_eHh7WXUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3_eHh7WXUM[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;eq2PPFUhfpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq2PPFUhfpo[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;G7z74BvLWUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7z74BvLWUg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;cn_Wl2uLn78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cn_Wl2uLn78&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;k1QuLIPFZL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1QuLIPFZL0[/video]



IL CONIGLIO!!!


[video=youtube;ecWhXP2jM28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecWhXP2jM28[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2011)

Dedicato a tutti quelli che stanno scappando. 

[video=youtube;bLcU4gHUOHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLcU4gHUOHg[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dedicato a tutti quelli che stanno scappando.
> 
> [video=youtube;bLcU4gHUOHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLcU4gHUOHg[/video]



MINCHIA TRE ANNI!!!!!


Questo film mi fa impazzire, non so quante volte l'ho visto, è sempre meraviglioso!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> MINCHIA TRE ANNI!!!!!
> 
> 
> Questo film mi fa impazzire, non so quante volte l'ho visto, è sempre meraviglioso!


MINCHIA TRE ANNI, E comunque non c'era il rigore aaaaahhhh....... 

NonSo 

Questo è film è un elogio alla fuga. Un "Fottetevi Tutti" gridato in faccia al mondo, e all'Italia in particolare. Guardalo alla luce della situazione odierna, quanto è attuale ?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> MINCHIA TRE ANNI, E comunque non c'era il rigore aaaaahhhh.......
> 
> NonSo
> 
> Questo è film è un elogio alla fuga. Un "Fottetevi Tutti" gridato in faccia al mondo, e all'Italia in particolare. Guardalo alla luce della situazione odierna, quanto è attuale ?


Cazzo Tuba, non sai quanto fuggirei anch'io..........


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Cazzo Tuba, non sai quanto fuggirei anch'io..........


Dillo a me


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;Ds1a9w13grw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds1a9w13grw[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;Htsi2Dcyi0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htsi2Dcyi0w[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;N4-mViPOo7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4-mViPOo7o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (2 Novembre 2011)

Quinty, lo hai visto questo ? Grandissimo Neil Jordan. Sicuramente uno dei migliori film degli anni 90.

[video=youtube;qFOsSj10HDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFOsSj10HDs[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quinty, lo hai visto questo ? Grandissimo Neil Jordan. Sicuramente uno dei migliori film degli anni 90.
> 
> [video=youtube;qFOsSj10HDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFOsSj10HDs[/video]


sì, certo, l'ho visto diverse volte, molto bello

pensa che la prima volta, al cinema, non conoscevo nemmeno la trama... e la scena del vomito mi ha colta impreparata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;dooP04h7CBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dooP04h7CBc&feature=related[/video]



Qualcuno di voi l'ha visto?

Bel film, grandi attori, gran bella fotografia, bella musica... molto artistico.... però a dire il vero non mi è sembrato il capolavoro che mi aspettavo leggendo le recensioni...


----------



## Tubarao (2 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, certo, l'ho visto diverse volte, molto bello
> 
> pensa che la prima volta, al cinema, non conoscevo nemmeno la trama... e la scena del vomito mi ha colta impreparata


Idem. D'altronde è molto facile cadere nell'equivoco


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;xA0U0otWuzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA0U0otWuzE[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;5_Rs8c08hM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_Rs8c08hM8[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;htlsOf3PnGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htlsOf3PnGY[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (2 Novembre 2011)

Quinty, un paio di film francesi da non perdere 

Il primo è Betty Blue, con Beatrice Dalle, una delle prove dell'esistenza di Dio, della Madonna e di tutti i sani in colonna.

[video=youtube;g4Yx7x4pfYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4Yx7x4pfYs[/video]

E il secondo è Nikita. Peccato non aver trovato la scena alla fine, quando lei ritorna dalla missione che finisce a puttane, s'infila nel letto e parla con il suo uomo, che le rivela che sapeva tutto.

[video=youtube;yWtrSx__Lf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWtrSx__Lf0[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quinty, un paio di film francesi da non perdere
> 
> Il primo è Betty Blue, con Beatrice Dalle, una delle prove dell'esistenza di Dio, della Madonna e di tutti i sani in colonna.
> 
> ...



Li adoro entrambi!

Betty Blue è stupendo e straziante.......

Nikita è spettacolare. Il primo Luc Besson era geniale. Io adoro anche Subway e Leon:

[video=youtube;3UdKO5H5ML4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UdKO5H5ML4[/video]


[video=youtube;dXgP5yTD3Bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXgP5yTD3Bw[/video]


[video=youtube;Dc1KzpMnuX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc1KzpMnuX0[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (2 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Li adoro entrambi!
> 
> Betty Blue è stupendo e straziante.......


Già 

Subway non l'ho visto.....quasi quasi stasera.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;FOBwGVOaCCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOBwGVOaCCg[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;EjleyZaiag8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjleyZaiag8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;Wgk_SAbC5_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgk_SAbC5_0[/video]


[video=youtube;K23ZZjj2Pas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K23ZZjj2Pas&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c35Fq6asWKM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPp9KaLS3sg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiExLDeU0_0&feature=related


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c35Fq6asWKM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPp9KaLS3sg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiExLDeU0_0&feature=related


MK ma This Must Be The Way ti è sembrato un capolavoro? Io mi aspettavo di meglio, sinceramente... bel film, ma non capolavoro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;r_GCRFRcWxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_GCRFRcWxA[/video]


questo è fantastico!


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> MK ma This Must Be The Way ti è sembrato un capolavoro? Io mi aspettavo di meglio, sinceramente... bel film, ma non capolavoro


This must be the place volevi dire... L'ho trovato molto ben fatto, anche le battute ben congegnate. Molto da Fratelli Cohen (e infatti ho letto che a loro è piaciuto molto). Ammetto di non aver ancora visto gli altri di Sorrentino, ma rimedierò. Qui c'era Sean Penn travestito da Robert Smith, non potevo certo lasciarmelo scappare .

"Io sono solo una rockstar del cazzo, tu sei un artista, hai continuato a creare..." .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> This must be the place volevi dire... L'ho trovato molto ben fatto, anche le battute ben congegnate. Molto da Fratelli Cohen (e infatti ho letto che a loro è piaciuto molto). Ammetto di non aver ancora visto gli altri di Sorrentino, ma rimedierò. Qui c'era Sean Penn travestito da Robert Smith, non potevo certo lasciarmelo scappare .
> 
> "Io sono solo una rockstar del cazzo, tu sei un artista, hai continuato a creare..." .


sì sì, mi sono sbagliata
bellissimo il pezzo con il concerto di David Byrne
bellissimi i paesaggi
bravi gli attori
ma l'ho trovato un po' lento...
Il Divo mi è piaciuto molto di più


----------



## La bannata. (7 Novembre 2011)

*Uno dei piu' belli in assoluto*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chqi8m4CEEY


Mari'


----------



## La bannata. (7 Novembre 2011)

*E questo*

http://cinetrailer.it/L-ultimo-inquisitore


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Novembre 2011)

mamma mia Marì, ma sai che non li ho visti? nessuno dei due! che vergogna eh...

che poi sono sfigata e non so nemmeno scaricare i film... o li vedo al cinema, o aspetto che li passi Sky (ma in orari in cui posso guardarli), oppure mi compro i dvd (credo di essere l'unica persona che si compra ancora i dvd... e pure i cd...)

doppia vergogna!!!


----------



## La bannata. (7 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mamma mia Marì, ma sai che non li ho visti? nessuno dei due! che vergogna eh...
> 
> che poi sono sfigata e non so nemmeno scaricare i film... o li vedo al cinema, o aspetto che li passi Sky (ma in orari in cui posso guardarli), oppure mi compro i dvd (credo di essere l'unica persona che si compra ancora i dvd... e pure i cd...)
> 
> doppia vergogna!!!


L'ultimo inquisitore:

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=S4BHFKC2


Vedo se trovo l'altro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Novembre 2011)

La bannata. ha detto:


> L'ultimo inquisitore:
> 
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=S4BHFKC2
> 
> ...


oh ma grazie!


----------



## La bannata. (7 Novembre 2011)

*ECCOLO*

http://www.megavideomovies.net/2010/04/watch-v-for-vendetta-2005-megavideo.html

Mari'.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Novembre 2011)

La bannata. ha detto:


> http://www.megavideomovies.net/2010/04/watch-v-for-vendetta-2005-megavideo.html
> 
> Mari'.


ari-grazie!!!!!!


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì sì, mi sono sbagliata
> bellissimo il pezzo con il concerto di David Byrne
> bellissimi i paesaggi
> bravi gli attori
> ...


La tipa seduta vicino a me ha sbadigliato tutto il tempo... Forse un po' lento sì, ma ci sono delle battute e delle trovate artistiche folgoranti. Prometto che seguirò Sorrentino più da vicino e comincerò proprio con Il Divo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;0a-E4Q9CHSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a-E4Q9CHSk[/video]


----------



## JON (29 Novembre 2011)

[video=youtube;pjdfq0KmLac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjdfq0KmLac[/video]


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2011)

Non so se è già stato postato

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA0dOytbKgA


----------



## diavoletta_78 (18 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> [video=youtube;5sQhTVz5IjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sQhTVz5IjQ[/video]



Cruento e a dir poco geniale questo film!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (18 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutti belli quelli di Quintina.
> 
> Io per ora ci metto questo [video=youtube;BOnEsuPiUiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOnEsuPiUiE[/video]




Come non quotareeeeeeeee è uno dei miei preferiti e non manca nella mia cineteca personale!:up:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (18 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> [video=youtube;xxX02-KdsXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxX02-KdsXM[/video]
> 
> 
> italiano:
> ...



Questo è l'ultimo di Polanski? A me ha lasciato un pò...boh...niente di che!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (18 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> [video=youtube;dooP04h7CBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dooP04h7CBc&feature=related[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io l'ho visto e devo dire che le musiche le ho trovate meravigliose e Sean Penn grande! la trama effettivamente un pò surreale.....


P.S. io invece ho letto una critica, dopo aver visto il film che, lo faceva a pezzi completamente, secondo me l'autore odia profondamente Sorrentino....chissà la moglie lo avrà tradito proprio con con il regista!:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Questo è l'ultimo di Polanski? A me ha lasciato un pò...boh...niente di che!


Carnage mi è piaciuto tantissimo! Gli attori sono fantastici, i dialoghi spettacolari... certo che molto si perde nel doppiaggio, purtroppo


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Dicembre 2011)

*Questi sono piaciuti a qualcuno?*

*Io li vedo ogni volta che posso....ovviamente oltre al già quotato C'era una volta in America....*


[video=youtube;ZKnx3gnbonE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKnx3gnbonE[/video]

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgW6ms8y2mM&feature=related" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[video=youtube;hgW6ms8y2mM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgW6ms8y2mM&feature=related[/video]





<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKnx3gnbonE" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od2v86KR8g4[/video]

[video=youtube;wXG3j07XlSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXG3j07XlSs[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

[video=youtube;oNL30u1jbDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNL30u1jbDM[/video]

[video=youtube;Z6cpyBY6NN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6cpyBY6NN0[/video]

[video=youtube;pptlJ1QG4y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pptlJ1QG4y0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

[video=youtube;umbXsZGUSHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umbXsZGUSHk[/video]


----------



## JON (22 Dicembre 2011)

[video=youtube;hX57oN3B3Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX57oN3B3Lo[/video]


----------



## Flavia (25 Dicembre 2011)

*Séraphine*

Film stupendo, l'ho visto ieri sera, ve lo consiglio:
[video=youtube;V4BGT3UOyv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4BGT3UOyv0[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2011)

[video=youtube_share;PRr0HY9MPZ0]http://youtu.be/PRr0HY9MPZ0[/video]


Questo è essere donna..


----------



## lunaiena (29 Dicembre 2011)

[video=youtube_share;NdJZTQJA62s]http://youtu.be/NdJZTQJA62s[/video]


film stupendo .....
non molto famoso....
ma davvero bello


----------



## geko (30 Dicembre 2011)

Io vi posto un film un po' vecchiotto a cui sono molto legato:

[video=youtube;2sRYBaAb21I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sRYBaAb21I[/video]


Il cacciatore - the deer hunter di Micheal Cimino.



Per me, il miglior film sull'amicizia.


----------



## Flavia (30 Dicembre 2011)

*un matrimonio all'inglese*

Film carino, non lascia il segno, ma fa passare il tempo in modo piacevole.
Colin Firth, bravo come sempre.


[video=youtube;QqIUHw_oi9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqIUHw_oi9I[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Film carino, non lascia il segno, ma fa passare il tempo in modo piacevole.
> Colin Firth, bravo come sempre.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;QqIUHw_oi9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqIUHw_oi9I[/video]


visto si carino...


----------



## Flavia (1 Gennaio 2012)

*An  education*

Film bellino.
Il filo conduttore è la bugia (patologica?) e l'ingenuità di una ragazzina.



[video=youtube;YqdmDZ3qHPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqdmDZ3qHPc[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Pal2EbCm9UA]http://youtu.be/Pal2EbCm9UA[/video]



bellissimo sto film!!!


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_zx8XYxpy6s]http://youtu.be/_zx8XYxpy6s[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (5 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gFTK1bAhBz8]http://youtu.be/gFTK1bAhBz8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;gI8QDozZiHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI8QDozZiHE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;aip3836VtZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aip3836VtZ0[/video]


adoro questo film e la sua colonna sonora


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io vi posto un film un po' vecchiotto a cui sono molto legato:
> 
> [video=youtube;2sRYBaAb21I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sRYBaAb21I[/video]
> 
> ...


Quoto, un grandissimo film!


----------



## Hirohito (8 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;sRkHTSPRR6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRkHTSPRR6s[/video]

Su questo forum non potevo non inserirlo... è triste ma fa tanto riflettere...

Grande Massimo


----------



## elena_ (8 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> [video=youtube;aip3836VtZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aip3836VtZ0[/video]
> 
> 
> adoro questo film e la sua colonna sonora


meraviglioso


----------



## geko (8 Gennaio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> [video=youtube;aip3836VtZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aip3836VtZ0[/video]
> 
> 
> adoro questo film e la sua colonna sonora


E' meraviglioso, colonna sonora compresa! :up:

Ci sarebbe anche questo, non è paragonabile, ma al mio "io" bambino è piaciuto:

[video=youtube;sFcuv4NenZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFcuv4NenZM[/video]

"Amami se hai coraggio" in Italiano, non sono riuscito a trovare il trailer.


----------



## Hirohito (8 Gennaio 2012)

L'amore secondo Troisi

[video=youtube;9bmeis3dwTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bmeis3dwTU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;kXD2miiRGrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXD2miiRGrk[/video]


----------



## geko (9 Gennaio 2012)

Nonostante la pessima qualità video del trailer:

[video=youtube;ggwjYwp9-F4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggwjYwp9-F4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## JON (9 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;pzqjZBNH0XM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzqjZBNH0XM[/video]


----------



## Flavia (9 Gennaio 2012)

*lezioni di volo*

Giovanna Mezzogiorno bravissima.
*Capita che, queste persone più importanti si  susseguano, si accendano e si spengano come lampadine: una volta spegni  tu, una volta si fulmina lei. Poi ne arriva una e resta accesa, non si  fulmina! E quando riesci ad odiarla, come odiavi tua madre quando eri  piccolo, quando vorresti ammazzarla, tradirla, fargliela pagare… ecco,  quella lampadina accesa sarà la persona più importante!*
​[video=youtube;RMBhAXHnQf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMBhAXHnQf0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Giovanna Mezzogiorno bravissima.
> *Capita che, queste persone più importanti si  susseguano, si accendano e si spengano come lampadine: una volta spegni  tu, una volta si fulmina lei. Poi ne arriva una e resta accesa, non si  fulmina! E quando riesci ad odiarla, come odiavi tua madre quando eri  piccolo, quando vorresti ammazzarla, tradirla, fargliela pagare… ecco,  quella lampadina accesa sarà la persona più importante!*
> ​[video=youtube;RMBhAXHnQf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMBhAXHnQf0[/video]


Ma un brutto giorno staccano la corrente...


----------



## Flavia (9 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma un brutto giorno staccano la corrente...


Ti sei dimenticato di pagar la bolletta?


----------



## MK (9 Gennaio 2012)

Quando ho visto questo film ero ancora sposata e da poco diventata madre. Ho avuto un bruttissimo presentimento, che purtroppo si è trasformato in realtà .

[video=youtube;abwBYK73un0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abwBYK73un0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## JON (9 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;3DDZEdkoaY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DDZEdkoaY4&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticato di pagar la bolletta?


No ho tagliato i fili.


----------



## geko (14 Gennaio 2012)

Lascia l'amaro in bocca, ma bel film:

[video=youtube;ZuasLtnCCGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuasLtnCCGc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lascia l'amaro in bocca, ma bel film:
> 
> [video=youtube;ZuasLtnCCGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuasLtnCCGc[/video]


Ieri ho visto questo...mi ha sconvolto...

[video=youtube;zyUqkoJC3pQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyUqkoJC3pQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## geko (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ieri ho visto questo...mi ha sconvolto...


Sì, è come dire... molto forte. Bello però, no?
Ed anche questo tratta di una dipendenza.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ieri ho visto questo...mi ha sconvolto...
> 
> [video=youtube;zyUqkoJC3pQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyUqkoJC3pQ&feature=related[/video]


Ho letto le recensioni (anche se quella del mio critico preferito non è favorevolissima andrò sicuramente a vederlo non appena posso), perchè non apri un thread sull'argomento? Secondo me potrebbe essere molto utile.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2012)

*Il concerto*

Film stupendo

[video=youtube;mnxdVgg0sxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnxdVgg0sxU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Film stupendo
> 
> [video=youtube;mnxdVgg0sxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnxdVgg0sxU[/video]


Oh my God....bellissimo quanti pianti...
Come adoro sto film...
La riscossa...di un'ingiustizia subita...


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh my God....bellissimo quanti pianti...
> Come adoro sto film...
> La riscossa...di un'ingiustizia subita...


la scena  finale:

[video=youtube;5v5x6vEU5PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v5x6vEU5PI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> la scena  finale:
> 
> [video=youtube;5v5x6vEU5PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v5x6vEU5PI[/video]


Vedi una donna...ehehehehehehe...
Può essere o la rovina o la salvezza per un uomo!


----------



## geko (17 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi una donna...ehehehehehehe...
> Può essere o la rovina o la salvezza per un uomo!


Io il film l'ho già visto (concordo: bello, lei è bravissima! :up, ma questo è spoilerare eh. Addirittura il finale!


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io il film l'ho già visto (concordo: bello, lei è bravissima! :up, ma questo è spoilerare eh. Addirittura il finale!


Ma non è spoilerare, è un tributo ad un film stupendo:smile::smile:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ma non è spoilerare, è un tributo ad un film stupendo:smile::smile:


Io adoro pure questo...
[video=youtube;qkH7CydWW18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkH7CydWW18[/video]


----------



## geko (17 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io adoro pure questo...
> [video=youtube;qkH7CydWW18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkH7CydWW18[/video]


Grande Conte, EPICO! 

Quando l'ho visto avevo già abbandonato la musica classica da un po', ma l'ho comunque trovato sublime!


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io adoro pure questo...
> [video=youtube;qkH7CydWW18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkH7CydWW18[/video]


Mi fido del tuo giudizio, e di quello di Geko, sarà il prossimo film che vedrò!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Mi fido del tuo giudizio, e di quello di Geko, sarà il prossimo film che vedrò!


Una storia vera per altro...eh? 

[video=youtube;tXO5TPVVkDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXO5TPVVkDg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2012)

*Adoro la beart*

[video=youtube;20CxzzwBMs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20CxzzwBMs4&feature=related[/video]

La beart rappresenta la mia donna ideale eh?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;ovOt64otKaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovOt64otKaw[/video]

E il compositore Libanese Yared...che musicista con i controcoglioni...


----------



## Flavia (18 Gennaio 2012)

*La leggenda del pianista sull'oceano*

Film stupendo, visto e rivisto solo per la colonna sonora.
La grande sfida:

[video=youtube;pptlJ1QG4y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pptlJ1QG4y0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;wnh_tvrubgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnh_tvrubgY&feature=fvsr[/video]

Ma la sfida...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...è molto contiana....prima faccio il buffone...e poi quando sei convinta che io sia solo un buffone....cambio...AHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;u0zrlZrn-dY]http://youtu.be/u0zrlZrn-dY[/video]


----------



## Flavia (24 Gennaio 2012)

*la donna che canta*

[video=youtube;FpccF5GCzJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpccF5GCzJI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;b7e2FxHXuJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7e2FxHXuJo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2012)

*Jacob il bugiardo*

c'è vita finchè c'è speranza

[video=youtube;RCYSRcBt9wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCYSRcBt9wg[/video]


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2012)

Un paio di mattoni... 

[video=youtube;ASesbJrKelQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASesbJrKelQ[/video]


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;q7N4wL5kfzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7N4wL5kfzI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2012)

*Visto che l'abbiamo citato...*

[video=youtube;CsW3TFpZ4ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsW3TFpZ4ek[/video]


----------



## geko (31 Gennaio 2012)

*A proposito di Casablanca...*

[video=youtube;ymI_LStvvJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymI_LStvvJA[/video]


----------



## Flavia (3 Febbraio 2012)

*Train de vie*

Un film stupendo, di una delicatezza e una dolcezza sorprendenti calati in una grande tragedia.
[video=youtube;dKgdlp2Lk8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKgdlp2Lk8w[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Un film stupendo, di una delicatezza e una dolcezza sorprendenti calati in una grande tragedia.
> [video=youtube;dKgdlp2Lk8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKgdlp2Lk8w[/video]


AH grandio!
Ma che bello hai visto tutti quelli che piacciono a me!


----------



## Flavia (6 Febbraio 2012)

*L'isola in via degli uccelli*

Film molto bello, anche se il libro è ineguagliabile!
purtroppo non trovo nessun video


----------



## Flavia (11 Febbraio 2012)

*almanya la mia famiglia va in germania*

Un film veramente bello.
[video=youtube;t-R9ZAf8O2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-R9ZAf8O2Q[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (14 Febbraio 2012)

Ecco come sarebbe andata a finire se il Titanic non fosse affondato.

[video=youtube;aCvixG-0PIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCvixG-0PIM&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco come sarebbe andata a finire se il Titanic non fosse affondato.
> 
> [video=youtube;aCvixG-0PIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCvixG-0PIM&feature=fvst[/video]


madonna che tristezza questo film....... terribile........


----------



## Tubarao (14 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> madonna che tristezza questo film....... terribile........


A me è piaciuto moltissimo invece, e più di tutte la figura del pazzo....


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto moltissimo invece, e più di tutte la figura del pazzo....



ma certo, è bellissimo....... ma terribile, nel senso che ti lacera il cuore.............


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (18 Febbraio 2012)

*N.1*

[video=youtube;xAU-Mk9gPlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAU-Mk9gPlU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Flavia (18 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> [video=youtube;xAU-Mk9gPlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAU-Mk9gPlU&feature=related[/video]


Questo film è un pezzo della storia del cinema, stupendo!


----------



## Flavia (18 Febbraio 2012)

*le donne del sesto piano*

[video=youtube;JIEp4n9RHw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIEp4n9RHw0[/video]


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (18 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;JIEp4n9RHw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIEp4n9RHw0[/video]




Certamente sara' un film molto divertente, grazie Flavia


----------



## Flavia (18 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Certamente sara' un film molto divertente, grazie Flavia


Si a tratti divertente, ma una bella lettura sui rapporti umani e i sentimenti


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (19 Febbraio 2012)

*CHI L"HA VISTO?*

[video=youtube;DaSabC5r1_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaSabC5r1_Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2012)

Di là si parlava di donne ed emancipazione mentre, allo stesso modo con cui si cerca di trovare un pelo in un uovo, si tentava di trovare capri espiatori che impersonassero comportamenti riprovevoli e amorali che affossano la scalata delle donne.
Ma le donne hanno bisogno di POTERE, in una società nella quale vige pur sempre la legge del più forte, il potere, è l'unica cosa di cui necessitano dato che sono dotate di cervello al pari di chiunque altro. Il resto è solo sopravvivenza, ma attenzione ai giudizi.

Il fatto è che, come un fulmine, leggendo quel thread mi è tornato in mente questo film del 2003. "DOGVILLE", di Lars Von Trier.
Un film non film, duro e originale. Se non vi tiene incollati alla sedia chiedetevi il perchè. Questa è solo la parte finale, da sola non basta a dare un senso, ma è anche suficientemente incisiva.


[video=youtube;oIE9A3V4-z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIE9A3V4-z8[/video]


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2012)

*albert nobbs*

commovente

[video=youtube;TPTvQ6bKTac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPTvQ6bKTac[/video]


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2012)

*Paradiso amaro*

Forse non è un film che lascia il segno, ma fa riflettere molto

[video=youtube;DvNmpn1CStM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvNmpn1CStM[/video]


----------



## Mari'_ (11 Marzo 2012)

*Frankenweenie*

Ho il sospetto che sara' un gran film non solo per i piu' piccoli



[video=youtube;ruu4Tf_1sEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruu4Tf_1sEM[/video]


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> Ho il sospetto che sara' un gran film non solo per i piu' piccoli
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;ruu4Tf_1sEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruu4Tf_1sEM[/video]


mi sono commossa solo guardando il trailer!
non voglio pensare cosa sarebbe la vita senza il mio amico a quattro zampe


----------



## lunaiena (12 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Oa7Cf_9gldc]http://youtu.be/Oa7Cf_9gldc[/video]


----------



## Mari'_ (12 Marzo 2012)

*A nche questo ...*

... sara' straordinario!!!

[video=youtube;pnQhX6pIDus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnQhX6pIDus[/video] 

Uploaded by ItaUniversalpictures on Nov 14, 2011

Il trailer italiano di Qualcosa di straordinario (titolo originale "Big Miracle"), il nuovo film con Drew Barrymore e John Krasinski.
Qualcosa di straordinario: dal 24 febbraio 2012 al cinema.
Pagina Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Qualcosa-di-straordinario/196647163682646
Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/#!/QdStraordinario

Adam Carlson è un reporter che si imbarca nella gelida Alaska per una missione di salvataggio particolare: salvare una famiglia di balene grigie rimasta intrappolata dal ghiaccio che si è improvvisamente formato impedendo loro di fuggire. Con lui nella missione di salvataggio anche la sua ex-fidanzata, Rachel Kramer, una volontaria di Greenpeace. Il viaggio sarà una nuova opportunità per loro.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_ ha detto:


> ... sara' straordinario!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;pnQhX6pIDus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnQhX6pIDus[/video]
> 
> ...


Deve essere molto bello. Grazie per la segnalazione


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDM4-7IsddA


----------



## lunaiena (24 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube_share;bquLXfrrrVk]http://youtu.be/bquLXfrrrVk[/video]


----------



## Billythekid (24 Marzo 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> [video=youtube;DaSabC5r1_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaSabC5r1_Q&feature=related[/video]



io l'ho visto. 


mi ha preso l anima

e me l'ha fatta a pezzi. non lo dimentchero' mai piu quel film.


----------



## Billythekid (24 Marzo 2012)

interessanti segnalazioni grazie.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2012)

[video=youtube_share;RKe2Q67eP_c]http://youtu.be/RKe2Q67eP_c[/video]


----------



## Flavia (13 Aprile 2012)

*La chiave di Sara*

[video=youtube;YKrgyOQFGEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKrgyOQFGEk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Giugno 2012)

Grazie Quintina.
Flavia ora poi continuare qui, basta postare qualcosa almeno ogni 59 giorni e il 3d resta aperto no?
Dicevi sui film?:smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;pYxsXY-YrXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYxsXY-YrXc&feature=fvwrel[/video]


forse l'ho già messo... boh... comunque sempre bellissimo


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZmCubpAEbB4]http://youtu.be/ZmCubpAEbB4[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (5 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Wb_CcPDFf_E]http://youtu.be/Wb_CcPDFf_E[/video]


----------



## Flavia (5 Luglio 2012)

la scena in cui corrono nella spiaggia è splendida

[video=youtube;kFMCA7FQN90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFMCA7FQN90[/video]


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;nSD4tKParOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSD4tKParOo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

*Confessioni di una mente pericolosa*

Da far gelare il sangue.

[video=youtube_share;dF0NfV3lgQI]http://youtu.be/dF0NfV3lgQI[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;eFD1wI_GFs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFD1wI_GFs4[/video]


l'ho rivisto ieri sera. Bellissimo


----------



## Leda (12 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> l'ho rivisto ieri sera. Bellissimo


Verissimo! :up:


----------



## ToyGirl (12 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;HXFDeO97JWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXFDeO97JWE[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> [video=youtube;HXFDeO97JWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXFDeO97JWE[/video][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Ma sti cazzi di gomma che mi rappresentano?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

[video=youtube;aQZD0vKvSJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQZD0vKvSJY[/video]



[video=youtube;kfx5tQ9-KYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfx5tQ9-KYA[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2012)

per l'utente ninfomane:


[video=youtube;4FWReqkTWfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FWReqkTWfA[/video]



[video=youtube;2JdBjWIg_KQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JdBjWIg_KQ[/video]


----------



## ToyGirl (20 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> ToyGirl ha detto:
> 
> 
> > [video=youtube;HXFDeO97JWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXFDeO97JWE[/video][/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHq0iA74QUM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E97c1ZNPMvo


----------



## Leda (24 Luglio 2012)

*La cosa più pericolosa...*

[video=youtube_share;I9Mm-T5HJ_M]http://youtu.be/I9Mm-T5HJ_M[/video]


----------



## Flavia (24 Luglio 2012)

*Bianco, rosso e verdone*

[video=youtube;rMMB8wNKM78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMMB8wNKM78[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2012)

*Questo lo adoro...*

[video=youtube;T47ru0OXU7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T47ru0OXU7M[/video]


----------



## Flavia (28 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;T47ru0OXU7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T47ru0OXU7M[/video]


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (2 Agosto 2012)

*Grandissimo*



ToyGirl ha detto:


> [video=youtube;HXFDeO97JWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXFDeO97JWE[/video]


forse solo Manhattan mi ha toccato di più. Brava


----------



## Flavia (19 Agosto 2012)

*i due colonnelli*

adoro Totò
[video=youtube;YeGCQBghq4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeGCQBghq4Q[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;eq2PPFUhfpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq2PPFUhfpo[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;CFWQK-BfCfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFWQK-BfCfw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube_share;EohTeJE8Q5E]http://youtu.be/EohTeJE8Q5E[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9vFyUN_4iZA]http://youtu.be/9vFyUN_4iZA[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;pYfY7VOqiIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYfY7VOqiIY[/video]


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> adoro Totò
> [video=youtube;YeGCQBghq4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeGCQBghq4Q[/video]


[video=youtube;Bx8WMlkkC2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx8WMlkkC2I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube_share;de6Smus37rY]http://youtu.be/de6Smus37rY[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (26 Agosto 2012)

L'eterno dilemma dell'uomo.....espresso in poesia.

[video=youtube;uG_lP57PynA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG_lP57PynA[/video]


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

*Un film che mi ha cambiato la vita...*

... e non esagero 

[video=youtube_share;qtP3FWRo6Ow]http://youtu.be/qtP3FWRo6Ow[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Agosto 2012)

finito di guardare per la milionesima volta

[video=youtube;OtPk3Z1Sh5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtPk3Z1Sh5M&feature=player_detai  lpage#t=7s[/video]


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> finito di guardare per la milionesima volta


MillePensieri, sposami


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

Per chi ama Carpenter :mrgreen: 

[video=youtube;ZFpBEkvoof4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFpBEkvoof4&feature=related[/video]

e anche per quest'anno l'ho visto


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Per chi ama Carpenter :mrgreen:
> 
> [video=youtube;ZFpBEkvoof4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFpBEkvoof4&feature=related[/video]
> 
> e anche per quest'anno l'ho visto



Grande Carpenter...per un attimo ho tenuto che dicessi cameron carpenter...


----------



## MillePensieri (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande Carpenter...per un attimo ho tenuto che dicessi cameron carpenter...


eh no, è l'angolo del cinema questo. vedi organi dappertutto


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2012)

[video=youtube;gD4tf1EFLrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD4tf1EFLrg[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (2 Settembre 2012)

*Outrage*

Ieri notte sono tornata a casa e ho pianto trovando Outrage nella programmazione da nottambuli di rai tre.
Non è l'opera più bella di Takeshi Kitano...anzi, si percepisce la crisi del regista annunciata nella precedente "trilogia dell'artista"...ma mandarlo in onda a quell'ora no dai...in prima serata ci sono certe schifezze tedesche fatte direttamente per la tv che fanno rabbrividire...almeno alle 23, visto che è un film violento...bho

[video=youtube;9drxCl82r6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9drxCl82r6Y[/video]

In questo trailer ci sono tutte le scene d'azione del film in pratica.


----------



## Leda (21 Settembre 2012)

*Animal house*

Toga party! 


[video=youtube_share;qdRc7F9lDEc]http://youtu.be/qdRc7F9lDEc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Toga party!
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;qdRc7F9lDEc]http://youtu.be/qdRc7F9lDEc[/video]


Grandioso no?
MI riconosci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grandioso no?
> MI riconosci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ovvio! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (22 Settembre 2012)

*Comunicare*

[video=youtube_share;MI63TYChsqE]http://youtu.be/MI63TYChsqE[/video]


Grande verità...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Settembre 2012)

Anche qui Leda...
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cane_di_paglia

[video=youtube;p7doE9Nvio0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7doE9Nvio0&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Leda (26 Settembre 2012)

*Ahahahahahahaha, muoio!!!*

Per la gioia di demoralizio e non solo 


[video=youtube_share;QS0vPIdJbxc]http://youtu.be/QS0vPIdJbxc[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;eUdM9vrCbow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUdM9vrCbow[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Maggio 2013)

[video=youtube;cJ8O-Y2CXk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ8O-Y2CXk8[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2013)

Ieri sera ho visto Stoker

ora dal tel non riesco a mettere il trailer, comunque è un bel film, molto fuori di testa, è del regista di Old Boy, e c'è Nicole Kidman fighissima e anche quell'attore inglese fighissimo che faceva il fratello della moglie cornuta del maestro di tennis in Match Point

va beh

lo so che non si è capito un cazzo

comunque se vi piacciono i film un po' fuori e anche un po' morbosi lo consiglio vivamente


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fkBvHopWNhI]http://youtu.be/fkBvHopWNhI[/video]

prova prova da telefono


----------



## Cribbio (1 Luglio 2013)

*Mitico*

[video=youtube;JwkrtPmNlS4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwkrtPmNlS4[/video]


----------



## Cribbio (1 Luglio 2013)

*e questo ?*

[video=youtube;_nwQhzPbY-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nwQhzPbY-4[/video]


----------



## Cribbio (1 Luglio 2013)

*wow....*

[video=youtube;Ua6cspVIRgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua6cspVIRgk[/video]


----------



## Cribbio (1 Luglio 2013)

*....*

:infelice::infelice::infelice::infelice:  :infelice::infelice::infelice:[video=youtube;nU5QYAph65c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU5QYAph65c[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2013)

*Questo immenso...sui temi del forum...*

Lui bravo a intortare o lei ingenua?

[video=youtube;WCkziWnFepw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCkziWnFepw[/video]

Gli bastò dirgli ehi musetto di scimmia per farla innamorare...
E solo dopo il matrimonio scopre che suo marito è un giocatore d'azzardo...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2013)

*Vita da conte: esemplare il mio rapporto con le donne!*

[video=youtube;d51N1kUa4lw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d51N1kUa4lw[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (4 Luglio 2013)

Cribbio ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Ua6cspVIRgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua6cspVIRgk[/video]



Bel film ...
Bel cast
Gasmann stupendo 
Gazze troppo Figo 
La mezzogiorno che adoro 
e gli altri belli tutti

“La Vita è un viaggio troppo corto, se non lo si allunga”


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2013)

*Paulette*

sicuramente non è un film
che lascerà il segno,
una commedia della crisi dei nostri giorni
della precarietà quotidiana
come tirare avanti
(N.B: tirare avanti, non vivere)
con 600€ di pensione?
film scopiazzato a tratti
da " L'erba di Grace"
non lo si può negare,
come non si può negare 
che la scena nel sottopasso della stazione
è mitica, mentre quella di Paulette
in spiaggia con il nipotino 
è toccante e commovente
[video=youtube;PbTW-uVViEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbTW-uVViEw[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (2 Settembre 2013)

*Alcuni dei miei grandi amori*

(Alcuni li avete già messi!!). Scusate i titoli in italiano!

A qualcuno piace caldo (il mio film preferito in assoluto)

e, in ordine sparso (ma il primo che cito è quasi a parimerito col numero 1)

Fanny e Alexander (Bergman)
Orizzonti di gloria (Kubrick)
Dottor Stranamore o come, ecc. (Kubrick)
Il conformista (Bertolucci)
La dolce vita (Fellini)
Il posto delle fragole (Bergman)
C'era una volta in America (Leone)
Mystic River (Eastwood)
Monsieur Verdoux (Chaplin)
Le invasioni barbariche (Arcand)
Drugstore cowboy (Van Sant)
Elephant (Van Sant)
America oggi (Altman)
I protagonisti (Altman)
Nashville (Altman)
Fargo (Cohen)
L'uomo che non c'era (Cohen)
Taxi driver (Scorsese)
Casino (Scorsese)
The Goodfellas (Scorsese)
Il gusto degli altri (Agnès Jaoui)
Il buio nella mente (Chabrol)
Midnight in Paris (Allen)
Zelig (Allen)
Io e Annie (Allen)
Arancia meccanica (Kubrick)
Lolita (Kubrick)
Shining (Kubrick)
Alien (Scott)
Crimini e misfatti (Allen)
Match point (Allen)
Ultimo tango a Parigi (Bertolucci)
Mezzogiorno di fuoco (Zinneman)
L'odio (Kassovitz)
Racconto d'autunno (Rohmer)
Il raggio verde (Rohmer)
Rosmary's baby (Polanski)
Luna di fiele (Polanski)
La morte e la fanciulla (Polanski)
Nashville (Altman)
MASH (Altman)
Gosford Park (Altman)
L'età dell'innocenza (Scorsese)
Quel che resta del giorno (Ivory)
Barry Lyndon (Kubrick)
Il nastro bianco (Heineke)
Riff raff (Loach)
    mi fermo, vah... :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Ecce bombo*

[video=youtube_share;xJ3wuOXkq6U]http://youtu.be/xJ3wuOXkq6U[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2014)

Qualcuno ha già visto Disconnect?

Vorrei portare mio figlio a vederlo... ha quasi 14 anni e ovviamente sta molto tempo su Internet.... Magari vedere un film sul tema aiuta più dei tanti discorsi che gli faccio io (mamma rompicoglioni) per renderlo un po' più consapevole sui rischi della rete


----------



## Fantastica (11 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha già visto Disconnect?
> 
> Vorrei portare mio figlio a vederlo... ha quasi 14 anni e ovviamente sta molto tempo su Internet.... Magari vedere un film sul tema aiuta più dei tanti discorsi che gli faccio io (mamma rompicoglioni) per renderlo un po' più consapevole sui rischi della rete


 Non ancora, ma da quel che leggo direi che la tua è un'ottima scelta. Anche educativa.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ancora, ma da quel che leggo direi che la tua è un'ottima scelta. Anche educativa.


E il film di virzì come è stato?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2014)

*In piega saga forum...*

Eheheheheheeheheh....micidiale....eheheh  eheheheeheh

[video=youtube;f-6RGf1_n6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-6RGf1_n6Q[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (11 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E il film di virzì come è stato?


Sai, sono una Tipa ordinata io... ne parlo dove iniziai a parlarne:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Gennaio 2014)

Visto Disconnect

un pugno nello stomaco ma molto bello


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Visto Disconnect
> 
> un pugno nello stomaco ma molto bello


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
[video=youtube;vEGG0hQbLzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEGG0hQbLzM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;0JuDMD6JeHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JuDMD6JeHg[/video]


----------



## Leda (15 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;nNCTyVnu6rE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNCTyVnu6rE&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## marietto (16 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> [video=youtube;nNCTyVnu6rE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNCTyVnu6rE&feature=youtu.be[/video]


:up:

E vabbè, Leda... Anche con i film adesso? 

Se non fossi sposato e "traditore pentito" a questo punto dovrei chiederti di uscire :carneval:

Questo film l'ho visto talmente tante volte che potrei recitarlo... In tutti i ruoli :smile:


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> [video=youtube;nNCTyVnu6rE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNCTyVnu6rE&feature=youtu.be[/video]


:up:
la classe non è acqua
un mazzo di quadrifogli virtuali
(non posso dare verdi..)


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

Qualcuno ha visto il film di Peppa Pig? Vorrei portarci mia moglie, ma non so se sia di suo gradimento

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha visto il film di Peppa Pig? Vorrei portarci mia moglie, ma non so se sia di suo gradimento
> 
> Buscopann


io sono andata anche al peppa pig world...meraviglioso


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io sono andata anche al peppa pig world...meraviglioso


La mia era una battuta. Così in basso non sono caduto neppure io. Sei una vera professionista

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La mia era una battuta. Così in basso non sono caduto neppure io. Sei una vera professionista
> 
> Buscopann


si, ma io ho solo 26 anni 
posso


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si, ma io ho solo 26 anni
> posso


Peppa Pig è vietato ai maggiori di 5 anni 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Peppa Pig è vietato ai maggiori di 5 anni
> 
> Buscopann



e' l'atteggiamento che conta....


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e' l'atteggiamento che conta....


Dì la verità...tu sei andata al Peppa Pig per adulti. 'na maialata. Tutti ignudi e 'n dove cojo cojo. 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dì la verità...tu sei andata al Peppa Pig per adulti. 'na maialata. Tutti ignudi e 'n dove cojo cojo.
> 
> Buscopann


ma che avevi dubbi?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma che avevi dubbi?


Io ho sempre dubbi. Le certezze le avevo quando ero minorenne

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho sempre dubbi. Le certezze le avevo quando ero minorenne
> 
> Buscopann


non e' il contrario?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non e' il contrario?


Mmmmm....direi di no. Con l'età acquisti consapevolezza, non certezze. Quelle sono dei giovani. Poi, più scopri la vita e le sue varietà e più ti vengono i dubbi che il bianco e il nero in realtà non esistono. E' solo una grande e infinita scala di grigi.

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (18 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho sempre dubbi. Le certezze le avevo quando ero minorenne
> 
> Buscopann


Bellissima, questa! :up::up::up::up:
Peccato non poterti smeraldare...


----------



## Leda (18 Gennaio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E vabbè, Leda... Anche con i film adesso?
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il nostro sarà un sodalizio esclusivamente intellettuale...

:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2014)

In memoriam di Mazzacurati che ci ha dipinto benissimo...

[video=youtube;4rDeyZL7S7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rDeyZL7S7w[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;rZKgjyZ6mNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZKgjyZ6mNM[/video]


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2014)

*Conte*

Grazie per averlo ricordato :smile:


----------



## Flavia (26 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;LWP229mB0Xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWP229mB0Xk[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2014)

Sono andatovedere The Butler.
Molto bello. Ve lo consiglio.

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;R9DhqISVFiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9DhqISVFiU[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono andatovedere The Butler.
> Molto bello. Ve lo consiglio.
> 
> Buscopann



quoto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Febbraio 2014)

Cazzarola é morto Philip Seymour Hoffman...


----------



## Flavia (2 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cazzarola é morto Philip Seymour Hoffman...


una brutta morte poi
mi spiace


----------



## Tin Man (8 Febbraio 2014)

*Pap'occhio*

Questa scena è indimenticabile!
Il film di Arbore uscì nell'aprile 1980.

Andai a vederlo da solo, ero un fan di "L'Altra Domenica" con la banda di Arbore, tutta presente nel film.
Mi piegai in due dal ridere.

Fu sequestrato per "vilipendio alla religione cattolica" per poi essere riabilitato 30 anni dopo.
NO COMMENT

[video=youtube;D9ZMPfoUqOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9ZMPfoUqOA[/video]


----------



## Flavia (9 Febbraio 2014)

*Prendimi l'anima*

bello, intenso
commovente

quando non riesci 
a leggere nell'anima di qualcuno
cerca di andare via
e poi ritorna​_*Quando non riesci a leggere nell'anima di qualcuno, 
cerca di andare via e poi ritorna
*__*Pasternak Boris



*_​[video=youtube;grCZmfKuogI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grCZmfKuogI[/video]


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> bello, intenso
> commovente
> 
> quando non riesci
> ...


Film bellissimo, Faenza mi piace molto. Sabina Spielrein e Jung. Ammetto che Jung non è che ci faccia una bella figura eh. Alla fine rinuncia all'amore. Però si fosse lasciato andare alla passione forse non sarebbe diventato quello che è diventato.


----------



## Flavia (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Film bellissimo, Faenza mi piace molto. Sabina Spielrein e Jung. Ammetto che Jung non è che ci faccia una bella figura eh. Alla fine rinuncia all'amore. Però si fosse lasciato andare alla passione forse non sarebbe diventato quello che è diventato.


commovente, toccante
forte, eppure in alcuni passaggi
così delicato e lieve
Jung l'ho trovato
molto umano
pavido, e lievemente vigliacco...


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> commovente, toccante
> forte, eppure in alcuni passaggi
> così delicato e lieve
> Jung l'ho trovato
> ...


E' che io sono un'inguaribile romantica e mi piacciono gli uomini coraggiosi :smile:


----------



## Flavia (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E' che io sono un'inguaribile romantica e mi piacciono gli uomini coraggiosi :smile:


allora mi sono espressa
in modo errato
usando i termini
pavido e vigliacco
perchè essendo, 
o meglio credo 
essere stata una romantica
ritengo che il termine 
più appropriato
sia meschino


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora mi sono espressa
> in modo errato
> usando i termini
> pavido e vigliacco
> ...


:up: Grande genio ma in quanto ai sentimenti...


----------



## Flavia (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> :up: Grande genio ma in quanto ai sentimenti...


umano, 
e in quanto umano
fallibile


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> umano,
> e in quanto umano
> fallibile


Allora voglio un uomo bionico :smile:


----------



## Flavia (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Allora voglio un uomo bionico :smile:



un mister perfezione?
Magda cara.....


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> un mister perfezione?
> Magda cara.....


 un Uomo come quello della canzone di Finardi potrebbe bastare :smile:


----------



## Flavia (9 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> un Uomo come quello della canzone di Finardi potrebbe bastare :smile:



mi sbilancio?


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi sbilancio?


Sbilanciati sbilanciati :smile:


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube;5_Rs8c08hM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_Rs8c08hM8[/video]


cucciola hai tirato fuori quasi tutti i miei film preferiti! <3


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> cucciola hai tirato fuori quasi tutti i miei film preferiti! <3



Bene! Allora sei cool, anche se ggggiovane!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2014)

Qualcuno ha già visto A proposito di Davis dei Cohen?

sono indecisa tra quello e quello di George Clooney... Che dite?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2014)

Va beh vado a vedere i Cohen... Non mi hanno mai delusa


----------



## marietto (14 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Va beh vado a vedere i Cohen... Non mi hanno mai delusa


Fammi sapere, ho in previsione di andarlo a vedere domani sera...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha già visto A proposito di Davis dei Cohen?
> 
> sono indecisa tra quello e quello di George Clooney... Che dite?


Recensito qui (da me):

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/insidellewyndavis/pubblico/?id=687870


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Recensito qui (da me):
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/insidellewyndavis/pubblico/?id=687870



Condivido in pieno la tua recensione... Non è malaccio ma manca la vena grottesca che tanto mi piace nei loro film


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;jmMXk0bA8gk]http://youtu.be/jmMXk0bA8gk[/video]


I love Zohan


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Ieri sono andato a vedere Monuments Men.
Ci sono andato con l'entusiasmo di un bambino, sono uscito col broncio di un vecchio.
Grande cast..Gradi attori..Ma il film alla fine sa di poco.

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ieri sono andato a vedere Monuments Men.
> Ci sono andato con l'entusiasmo di un bambino, sono uscito col broncio di un vecchio.
> Grande cast..Gradi attori..Ma il film alla fine sa di poco.
> 
> Buscopann


Depennato. Mi puzzava già di questo dal trailer.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ma che mi dici di The Wolf of Wall Street?

e di Smetto quando voglio?


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Fantastica ma che mi dici di The Wolf of Wall Street?
> 
> e di Smetto quando voglio?


Ciao, cara.

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/thewolfofwallstreet/pubblico/?id=686518

Il secondo non l'ho visto.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2014)

Stupendo in tutti i sensi, non parliamo poi della colonna sonora...

[video=youtube;UGbFZaAT_pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGbFZaAT_pg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;JGPdkEXEnxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGPdkEXEnxs[/video]

UN film che tutti i "Moralisti" dovrebbero vedere.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Febbraio 2014)

Vi consiglio caldamente SAVING MR.BANKS.
Veramente bello..ma proprio tanto. Me sò commosso. E poi Emma Thompson è 'na sicurezza

Buscopann


----------



## Flavia (22 Marzo 2014)

un film delicato
ambientato a Beirut
un film che mostra 
un piccolo spaccato di vita
di donne e del loro mondo,
donne che portano il peso
della loro storia
come tante donne del forum...


[video=youtube;kH4zDdHknOI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH4zDdHknOI[/video]


----------



## Principessa (22 Marzo 2014)

Oggi, a Trevignano Romano, ho visto per la prima volta nella mia vita due cigni neri.

Ho scattato tante foto, una delle quali è il mio attuale avatar.

Sono molto belli e soprattutto sono più "fieri" dei cigni bianchi.

Il cigno bianco appena ti avvicini e lo tocchi muove la codina a destra e a sinistra e scappa.

Il cigno nero a quanto pare no... fa un verso strano, gonfia le piume e ti punta. Come a dire "non ti attacco io per primo ma sono pronto a beccare"


Bellissimi! :inlove:


----------



## Flavia (23 Marzo 2014)

*Adam*

un film pieno di umanità
in cui la "diversità"
può diventare
punto di forza
[video=youtube;T6ntscHi-L8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6ntscHi-L8[/video]


----------



## Flavia (23 Marzo 2014)

*bianco e nero*

luoghi comuni
una buona dose di ignoranza
e tanti sentimenti
[video=youtube;JNomggiYJ88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNomggiYJ88[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2014)

*aitanic.*

[video=youtube;1LnFaZvVrnM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LnFaZvVrnM[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;1LnFaZvVrnM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LnFaZvVrnM[/video]



ma che roba è???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;DFyTAyJvkQo]http://youtu.be/DFyTAyJvkQo[/video]


stasera ho visto questo film. Carino... Però il libro mi era piaciuto da morire e quindi forse mi aspettavo qualcosa di più...


----------



## Flavia (29 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;Kbl-p7pj5_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbl-p7pj5_Y[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

*Dedicato a Sterminator...eheheheh...*

La fattoria degli animali (in lingua inglese Animal Farm) è un romanzo satirico. In italiano è stato pubblicato per la prima volta nel 1947. Il romanzo è un'allegoria del totalitarismo sovietico del periodo staliniano. È ambientato in una fattoria dove gli animali, stanchi dello sfruttamento dell'uomo, si ribellano. Dopo aver cacciato il padrone, gli animali decidono di dividere il risultato del loro lavoro seguendo il principio marxista «da ognuno secondo le proprie capacità, a ognuno secondo i propri bisogni». Il loro sogno utopico verrà poi gettato al vento perché i maiali si impossesseranno della fattoria. Questi, che erano stati gli ideatori della "rivoluzione", prendono il controllo della fattoria, diventando sempre più simili all'uomo, finché persino il loro aspetto diventerà antropomorfo. La satira verso gli ideali utopici della Rivoluzione russa è resa ancora più diretta dal fatto che ogni evento ed ogni personaggio descritti nel romanzo rappresentano l'allegoria di un preciso evento o personaggio della realtà storica.

Se votare facesse qualche differenza non ce lo lascerebbero fare. Il sistema è ideato affinchè pochi tecnocrati controllino tutti gli schieramenti in competizione alle elezioni. Il popolo ignaro di questo, grazie al silenzio complice dei media vota con l'illusione di essere lui a scegliere qualcosa.
Mark Twain

[video=youtube;4WP7nHFF93Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WP7nHFF93Q[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;sZ3MYhjgWvo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ3MYhjgWvo[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2014)

Oggi ho letto che esce ninphomaniac, ma non sapevo che è opera di un altro dei miei registi preferiti...Lars von Trier

[video=youtube;TvFYAePDg3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvFYAePDg3U[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2014)

Adoro questo:

Europa

[video=youtube;ik3qg3k7oPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik3qg3k7oPs[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2014)

Ho appena visto l'ultimo di Cronenberg, Maps to the Stars...

Bello, Julianne Moore sempre più brava... Però un pugno nello stomaco...


Fantastica hai già scritto qualche recensione? Sono curiosa del tuo parere


[video=youtube_share;Zd5EM7Z0MS8]http://youtu.be/Zd5EM7Z0MS8[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Dov'è Fantastica? Voglio la recensione di Maps to the Stars


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

[video=youtube;qeMFqkcPYcg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg[/video]




sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Ciao 

una dedica ... ad una cara conoscente ... 

... me llaman calle ...


[video=youtube;2j7G4vxoDF8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j7G4vxoDF8[/video]




sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Sienne cara, questo é il thread dei film, non quello delle canzoni


----------



## Tubarao (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sienne cara, questo é il thread dei film, non quello delle canzoni


Ma la canzone che ha messo è bellissima e quindi pure se ha sbagliato thread non ce ne frega niente. Sienne Può. Ho detto.


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sienne cara, questo é il thread dei film, non quello delle canzoni



Ciao 

ups ...  ... 

può succedere ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma la canzone che ha messo è bellissima e quindi pure se ha sbagliato thread non ce ne frega niente. Sienne Può. Ho detto.



Ciao 


una strizzatina ... 
grazie capo ... 


bella si ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2014)

*Il capitale umano.*

Non mi ricordo chi qua dentro ha parlato di questa opera di Virzì.
Fatto sta, che finalmente me lo sono visto, dato che è uscito in allegato a Panorama.

Questo film mi è piaciuto moltissimo, tranne un paio di particolari di pessimo gusto,

Mi è piaciuto moltissimo per come è fatto.

QUesto film spiega a chiarissime lettere, la mia teoria, mutuata da una conferenza di Gianni Celati, che asserisce che noi assistiamo solo alla vita che viviamo in prima persona.

E i vari capitoli di sto film lo spiegano benissimo, perchè lo spettatore è costretto a vedere in maniera diacronica, ciò che avviene in uno spazio sincronico.

Grazie alla figura del'ispettore di polizia si vede la differenza tra verità e sincerità.

Sconvolto dal personaggio di Dino, ma lo apprezzo molto per come è riuscito a trarsi d'impaccio, e lì si vede molto bene cosa io intenda dire, quando dico, sfruttare le opportunità.

Lo scemo alla fine piglia tutto...

Mi dispiace tanto per il finale, che meritava di essere quello, in cui appunto Giovanni Bernaschi ( in piena saga italica, cito Parmalat come esempio), finisce in mutande.

Francamente non ho capito perchè alla fine del film virzì dica quanto fu monetizzato il risarcimento per la vittima dell'incidente. 

Il film spiega bene anche come nessuno sia santo.
E che cosa si provi a mettersi nei panni degli altri.

QUando le cose ci capitano tra capo e collo A NOI e non agli altri, di cui appunto erroneamente ci ergiamo a maestri di vita.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Agosto 2014)

L'altra sera ho visto su SKY questo film davvero allucinante!!! qualcun altro l'ha visto? tremendo... in alcune scene avevo l'ansia da morire... poi James Franco bruttissimo, lui che è così bello, irriconoscibile...

[video=youtube;oaeVPdsVkyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaeVPdsVkyA[/video]

questo il trailer in italiano:

[video=youtube;9RMKB-YZQHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RMKB-YZQHM[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Settembre 2014)

Su SKY cinema passion sta iniziando Birthday Girl

se non l'avete mai visto ve lo consiglio 

Nicole Kidman bellissima russa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Settembre 2014)

Inizia Indecent Proposal...

tristesse de film


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Settembre 2014)

Amore e altri rimedi su Canale 5


C'è Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Amore e altri rimedi su Canale 5
> 
> 
> C'è Jake Gyllenhaal


Ciao
Hai fatto una bella scorpacciata di film. Bello il cinema, una passione che allieta la vita.
L'altra sera ho visto su Sky una commedia canadese su un padre biologico donatore di seme che viene cercato dai numerosi figli sparsi in giro. Carino, delicato. Se ti capita: Starbuck 533 o qualcosa di simile. Buona visione


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao
> Hai fatto una bella scorpacciata di film. Bello il cinema, una passione che allieta la vita.
> L'altra sera ho visto su Sky una commedia canadese su un padre biologico donatore di seme che viene cercato dai numerosi figli sparsi in giro. Carino, delicato. Se ti capita: Starbuck 533 o qualcosa di simile. Buona visione


L'ho visto al cinema! Molto carino!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2014)

Ma sto guardando Rush... Quello di Ron Howard su Niki Lauda... 
Ma che palle posso dirlo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2014)

Meglio Silence of the Lambs, su Rai3, anche se l'ho già visto una decina di volte


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma sto guardando Rush... Quello di Ron Howard su Niki Lauda...
> Ma che palle posso dirlo?


BELLISSIMO!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> BELLISSIMO!!


Davvero? Io mi stavo annoiando, ho cambiato


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Meglio Silence of the Lambs, su Rai3, anche se l'ho già visto una decina di volte


Un cult!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2014)

Ma su canale5 adesso c'è un Dracula il Prima TV

che cos'è? Qualcuno lo sa?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Settembre 2014)

mi aspetta il letto..... più ambito della tv. Notte.


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma su canale5 adesso c'è un Dracula il Prima TV
> 
> che cos'è? Qualcuno lo sa?


E' una serie tv che non ha fatto un grande successo.
Avevo iniziato a vederla in inglese lo scorso anno e dopo 2 puntate mi è passata la voglia...
E' un riadattamento di Dracula, ma con il vero Dracula c'azzecca poco, ma proprio poco...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' una serie tv che non ha fatto un grande successo.
> Avevo iniziato a vederla in inglese lo scorso anno e dopo 2 puntate mi è passata la voglia...
> E' un riadattamento di Dracula, ma con il vero Dracula c'azzecca poco, ma proprio poco...


infatti mi fa già cagare


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> infatti mi fa già cagare


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

L'unica serie sui vampiri che ho trovato lontanamente apprezzabile è stata Buffy...poi ultimamente hanno cominciato a fare sti vampiri buoni, che luccicano, che sono "vegetariani", che conservano una parvenza di anima...
No no, non ci siamo...

Questa serie riprende un po' la figura di Tsepesh, ma solo nel nome...perchè per il resto con Dracula non ha nulla a che spartire...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> L'unica serie sui vampiri che ho trovato lontanamente apprezzabile è stata Buffy...poi ultimamente hanno cominciato a fare sti vampiri buoni, che luccicano, che sono "vegetariani", che conservano una parvenza di anima...
> No no, non ci siamo...
> ...


Miglior film sui vampiri secondo Nicka ?


----------



## Nicka (9 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Miglior film sui vampiri secondo Nicka ?


Un classico: Dracula di Bram Stoker (ho letto il libro)

Uno cazzuto: Dal Tramonto all'Alba

Uno anni 80: Ragazzi perduti

Uno figo: Intervista col Vampiro (ho letto il libro)

Uno romantico: Lasciami entrare (ho letto il libro)

Niente robe stile Blade o Underworld, niente robe stile Twilight...


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Obviously:
> 
> [video=youtube;g3rr2UtwFyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3rr2UtwFyU&feature=related[/video]
> 
> ...


Che film era? hanno rimosso per violazione del copyright: forse se mi lasci ti cancello?


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> and obviously:
> 
> [video=youtube;QvoKT481EmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvoKT481EmU[/video]


Piaciuto molto: con Kill Bill il mio tarantino preferito


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> CAPOLAVORO ASSOLUTO:
> 
> [video=youtube;qo5jJpHtI1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo5jJpHtI1Y[/video]


l'ho trovato distiurbante: troppa violenza, troppa crudeltà. Però ti fa capire che gente di merda sono i mafiosi.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> questo film è meraviglioso!
> 
> [video=youtube;lnSgSe2GzDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnSgSe2GzDc&feature=related[/video]


di che parla?


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;hog2mntptRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hog2mntptRQ[/video]


molto bello, molto triste


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Ak4VleaU32s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak4VleaU32s&feature=related[/video]


il miglior servillo imho


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube;muc7xqdHudI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muc7xqdHudI[/video]


tostissimo, senza speranza direi. ti piacciono i film duri, cara Clem.


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Ds1a9w13grw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds1a9w13grw[/video]


terrificante: ma stavi giù in questo periodo credo. in questo film l'idea di famiglia è completamente annientata


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Htsi2Dcyi0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htsi2Dcyi0w[/video]


meraviglioso


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Wgk_SAbC5_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgk_SAbC5_0[/video]
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;K23ZZjj2Pas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K23ZZjj2Pas&feature=related[/video]





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube;r_GCRFRcWxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_GCRFRcWxA[/video]
> 
> 
> questo è fantastico!





contepinceton ha detto:


> In memoriam di Mazzacurati che ci ha dipinto benissimo...
> 
> [video=youtube;4rDeyZL7S7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rDeyZL7S7w[/video]





MillePensieri ha detto:


> finito di guardare per la milionesima volta
> 
> [video=youtube;OtPk3Z1Sh5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtPk3Z1Sh5M&feature=player_detai  lpage#t=7s[/video]


Et voilà.
me li sono sciroppati tutti quelli da voi postati, ma questi quattro qui li porto nel mio cuore


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

*Il principe delle maree*

Grande film sentimentale sulla psicanalisi: bellissimo davvero.

[video=youtube;8zEQjdQmkj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zEQjdQmkj8[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Che film era? hanno rimosso per violazione del copyright: forse se mi lasci ti cancello?


Mah non ricordo. Immagino che fossero dei film di Tarantino. Allora ero ancora Quintina. Sicuramente avrò iniziato il thread con lui. A proposito, l'altra sera ho rivisto Django, é sempre un grande, non mi annoia mai


----------



## Hellseven (12 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mah non ricordo. Immagino che fossero dei film di Tarantino. Allora ero ancora Quintina. Sicuramente avrò iniziato il thread con lui. A proposito, l'altra sera ho rivisto Django, é sempre un grande, non mi annoia mai


Ora devo scappare a casa, andiamo al pub per un panino in famiglia. 
Volevo farti i complimenti: bel 3d, tocca coltivarlo di più però.
se vuoi, ti do una mano, adoro il cinema.
Ciao buon fine settimana :up:


----------



## Flavia (12 Settembre 2014)

bello e vero
[video=youtube;seEhOShK0cc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seEhOShK0cc[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> bello e vero
> [video=youtube;seEhOShK0cc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seEhOShK0cc[/video]


Verissimo


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2014)

*Lord of War*

senza alcun dubbio

[video=youtube;x7w5gpAogNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7w5gpAogNQ[/video]


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2014)

*Gattaca*

[video=youtube;UKWQOMxrzkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKWQOMxrzkI[/video]


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2014)

*Tutta la vita davanti*

[video=youtube;QoRi-mdhILU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoRi-mdhILU[/video]


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2014)

*Il Capitale Umano*

[video=youtube;nz3D4YmYUng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz3D4YmYUng[/video]


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2014)

*Il Club degli Imperatori*

[video=youtube;PpuS2iOtorM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpuS2iOtorM[/video]


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2014)

*Scarface*

[video=youtube;X1QqCQlpsYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1QqCQlpsYs[/video]


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2014)

*Full Metal Jacket*

[video=youtube;cH0zn2yL7Ok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH0zn2yL7Ok[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> [video=youtube;cH0zn2yL7Ok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH0zn2yL7Ok[/video]


un doveroso verde signora Gatta:up:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> [video=youtube;X1QqCQlpsYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1QqCQlpsYs[/video]


Altro verde ideale: Pacino al suo mostruoso irragiungibile TOP


----------



## Hellseven (16 Settembre 2014)

*Barry Lyndon*

Visto che si parla di Kubrick qui vicino, ecco il mio Kubrick preferito: un film meraviglioso, secondo me.

[video=youtube;nn_LZguNsm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn_LZguNsm0[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (16 Settembre 2014)

*Clockwork Orange*

E poi c'è Alex il Drugo, un pezzo di mitologia ...
Direi uno dei film che ha avuto maggior impatto sul costume, di sempre

[video=youtube;snILYHZ_0Nc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snILYHZ_0Nc[/video],


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2014)

*Dedicato di cuore a certi mariti che hanno certi problemi.*

Visto stasera per caso e capito perchè voglio tanto bene alle mie amiche.

[video=youtube;nJt5Hf4x08g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJt5Hf4x08g[/video]


----------



## Trinità (18 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;m-gd6CvusSU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-gd6CvusSU[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (19 Settembre 2014)

*Seize the day ....*

“Cogli l’attimo, cogli la rosa quand’è il momento”. Perché il poeta usa  questi versi? [...] Perché siamo cibo per i vermi, ragazzi. Perché,  strano a dirsi, ognuno di noi in questa stanza un giorno smetterà di  respirare: diventerà freddo e morirà. Adesso avvicinatevi tutti, e  guardate questi visi del passato: li avrete visti mille volte, ma non  credo che li abbiate mai guardati. Non sono molto diversi da voi, vero?  Stesso taglio di capelli… pieni di ormoni come voi… e invincibili, come  vi sentite voi… Il mondo è la loro ostrica, pensano di esser destinati a  grandi cose come molti di voi. I loro occhi sono pieni di speranza:  proprio come i vostri. Avranno atteso finché non è stato troppo tardi  per realizzare almeno un briciolo del loro potenziale? Perché vedete,  questi ragazzi ora sono concime per i fiori. Ma se ascoltate con  attenzione li sentirete bisbigliare il loro monito. Coraggio,  accostatevi! Ascoltate! Sentite? “Carpe”, “Carpe diem”, “Cogliete  l’attimo, ragazzi”, “Rendete straordinaria la vostra vita”!
_*John Keating*, da “L’Attimo fuggente”

<em>[video=youtube;L7maQfH0lMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7maQfH0lMs[/video]
_


----------



## Flavia (19 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto stasera per caso e capito perchè voglio tanto bene alle mie amiche.
> 
> [video=youtube;nJt5Hf4x08g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJt5Hf4x08g[/video]


bellissimo film
:up:


----------



## Flavia (19 Settembre 2014)

*Grand Budapest  Hotel*

un film elegante
intelligente e raffinato


Gustave H.
_"Vedete, ci sono ancora deboli barlumi di civiltà lasciati in questo mattatoio barbaro che una volta era conosciuto come umanità. Infatti è quello che abbiamo a disposizione nel nostro modesto, umile, insignificante ... oh, fanculo"
_[video=youtube;6bdLeEEOEXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bdLeEEOEXA[/video]


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;fpwyy-SK4Ho]http://youtu.be/fpwyy-SK4Ho[/video]


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;nlxlAIa4CQY]http://youtu.be/nlxlAIa4CQY[/video]


----------



## Ecate (21 Settembre 2014)

"Frances"
"Il Sorpasso" 
"American Beauty"
Hanno lasciato il segno perché in un modo o nell'altro mi hanno parlato di me


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2014)

*"Ho bisogno che qualcosa di straordinario sia possibile"*

[video=youtube_share;wbf0Pfm5EUY]http://youtu.be/wbf0Pfm5EUY[/video]


----------



## Flavia (21 Settembre 2014)

splendido questo film
quadrifogli virtuali




Erato' ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;wbf0Pfm5EUY]http://youtu.be/wbf0Pfm5EUY[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> “Cogli l’attimo, cogli la rosa quand’è il momento”. Perché il poeta usa  questi versi? [...] Perché siamo cibo per i vermi, ragazzi. Perché,  strano a dirsi, ognuno di noi in questa stanza un giorno smetterà di  respirare: diventerà freddo e morirà. Adesso avvicinatevi tutti, e  guardate questi visi del passato: li avrete visti mille volte, ma non  credo che li abbiate mai guardati. Non sono molto diversi da voi, vero?  Stesso taglio di capelli… pieni di ormoni come voi… e invincibili, come  vi sentite voi… Il mondo è la loro ostrica, pensano di esser destinati a  grandi cose come molti di voi. I loro occhi sono pieni di speranza:  proprio come i vostri. Avranno atteso finché non è stato troppo tardi  per realizzare almeno un briciolo del loro potenziale? Perché vedete,  questi ragazzi ora sono concime per i fiori. Ma se ascoltate con  attenzione li sentirete bisbigliare il loro monito. Coraggio,  accostatevi! Ascoltate! Sentite? “Carpe”, “Carpe diem”, “Cogliete  l’attimo, ragazzi”, “Rendete straordinaria la vostra vita”!
> _*John Keating*, da “L’Attimo fuggente”
> 
> <em>[video=youtube;L7maQfH0lMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7maQfH0lMs[/video]
> _



Rivisto stasera

Pianto come la prima volta (e le altre in mezzo...)


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

*Bianca Guacceri sessuologa ...*

Visto ieri.
Senza aspettative, ma poi s'è rivelato carino, scorrevole e nel complesso ben fatto.
Peraltro il soggetto si attaglia perfettamente al nostro forum.
Ed a me in particolare che sto per iniziare terapia di coppia.
Lo stanno dando su Sky cinema. Se vi capita ....


[video=youtube;KIX3FRyaiMg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIX3FRyaiMg[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2014)

Visto "Anime nere" l'altra sera. Da non perdere o da recuperare se non l'avete visto e fa piacere che sia italiano e di uno piuttosto sconosciuto. Il nostro cinema non è da buttare.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

1968. 8 minuti d'arte. 8 minuti di cinema. Meno di 10 parole di dialogo credo. Una tensione che ti tiene incollato allo schermo.

Due badass più cazzuto dell'altro.

[video=youtube;DyvzfyqYm_s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyvzfyqYm_s[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (30 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Visto "Anime nere" l'altra sera. Da non perdere o da recuperare se non l'avete visto e fa piacere che sia italiano e di uno piuttosto sconosciuto. Il nostro cinema non è da buttare.


Concordo al 100%:up:


----------



## Trinità (30 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;VbIKZSxcJ2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbIKZSxcJ2o[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (20 Ottobre 2014)

*The normal heart*

Tosto, tristissimo, bello e coinvolgente.
In programmazione su Sky Cinema questo mese.
Astenersi omofobici e intolleranti, grazie.

[video=youtube;fZxR9XHS0H8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZxR9XHS0H8[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (20 Ottobre 2014)

*Vince vaughn e owen wilson*

Lo so, lo so, si potrebbe obiettare che è roba da adolescenti, forse, ma a me, la coppia Wilson & Vaughn, piace da morire ....

[video=youtube;WCeNpFlrU64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCeNpFlrU64[/video]

[video=youtube;lCbfRIcdhHo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCbfRIcdhHo[/video]


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

attualmente cosa andreste 
a vedere al cinema?
suggerimenti?


----------



## Trinità (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> attualmente cosa andreste
> a vedere al cinema?
> suggerimenti?


Io andrò a vedere"I DUE VOLTI DI GENNAIO"
ciao


----------



## Flavia (20 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io andrò a vedere"I DUE VOLTI DI GENNAIO"
> ciao


un thriller interessante
qualcuno ha visto
amore, cucina e curry?


----------



## Fantastica (20 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> attualmente cosa andreste
> a vedere al cinema?
> suggerimenti?


Ma LEOPARDI!!! Con Elio Germano, per me il migliore attore italiano in circolazione almeno da 10 anni.


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma LEOPARDI!!! Con Elio Germano, per me il migliore attore italiano in circolazione almeno da 10 anni.


ottima scelta,ma 
introversa e triste sono già di mio
pensavo a qualcosa di più leggero


----------



## Trinità (24 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;WLU5L8h5XJE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLU5L8h5XJE[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Ottobre 2014)

ho cannato topic... :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (24 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> questa si che è musica!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=720514631349023&fref=nf


questa è storia!
:up:


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (25 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> attualmente cosa andreste
> a vedere al cinema?
> suggerimenti?


Il giovane favoloso.:up:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHcznzJ9jbQ


----------



## Flavia (25 Ottobre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Il giovane favoloso.:up:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHcznzJ9jbQ


ottima scelta


----------



## Hellseven (6 Novembre 2014)

Visto ieri sera, piaciuto molto.
Mi sono molto immedesimato nel protagonista.
Consigliato.

[video=youtube;4SslWQSmPAk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SslWQSmPAk[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Novembre 2014)

Fanti conosci "My old lady"?
vado a vederlo stasera... Mio figlio mi ha gentilmente chiesto di lasciargli la casa visto che sua sorella é da un'amica...
non c'era altro che mi ispirasse...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Novembre 2014)

Bel film!
non sapevo nulla della trama e praticamente sono andata a vederlo solo perché c'è Kevin Kline, che adoro
e invece manco farlo apposta parla di tradimenti... non scopate extra, ma tradimenti con tanto ammmmmore, con tanto di calcoli economici ed effetti (devastanti)?sui figli (quasi) ignari... 
comunque c'è happy ending (non per il traditore, che è morto e sepolto da tempo...) quindi all's well thar ends well... Per fortuna, perché odio i film senza happy ending... E c'è pure una bella storia di amore senza doppie o triple o quadruple m
Pero' fa meditare
lo consiglio a tutti i traditori innammmmmmorati del proprio amante
(mi sa che sto diventando un po' cinica)
ah e si svolge a Parigi! E mi É venuta voglia di tornarci!



http://youtu.be/Ck35r6E4VRM


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2014)

*ehi mela...eheheeheheheheheeh*

grande...eheheheehehehehe...

[video=youtube;zL30rjspw9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL30rjspw9U[/video]
:facepalm:


----------



## Palladiano (24 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Bel film!
> non sapevo nulla della trama e praticamente sono andata a vederlo solo perché c'è Kevin Kline, che adoro
> e invece manco farlo apposta parla di tradimenti... non scopate extra, ma tradimenti con tanto ammmmmore, con tanto di calcoli economici ed effetti (devastanti)?sui figli (quasi) ignari...
> comunque c'è happy ending (non per il traditore, che è morto e sepolto da tempo...) quindi all's well thar ends well... Per fortuna, perché odio i film senza happy ending... E c'è pure una bella storia di amore senza doppie o triple o quadruple m
> ...


perché?


----------

